# Free LGD



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

In Illinois. Free to good home. 3/4 Pyrenees, 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd. 9 month old female. She has been raised with 2 other seasoned lgds, sheep, goats, and cattle. Great with people, nice disposition, very sweet girl. Walks on leash decent. Downside is she needs very good fencing and/or hot wire. She does respect hot wire and will stay in cattle panel fencing. The reason I am selling her is because I have cut back on my sheep numbers and the two lgds I have are enough. My operation is also next to a road and she gets out of my fencing. The road borders my property on one side, and she thinks she needs to patrol there. She doesn't wander though, so would be great for an operation set back away from the road. She has helped the other lgds with getting rid of smaller varmints so far so is off to a good start. More pictures available on request.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a picture of her.


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

wish i had a set up for her but i just dont have the fencing


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Do you still have her? And how much do you want for her?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I still have her. I haven't had any serious inquiries yet. I just want a good home for her.


----------



## harvestmoon1964 (Apr 24, 2014)

Now THAT is a mix that is an actual LGD. Good luck...I hope you find the perfect home for her.


----------



## Meaghan (Nov 19, 2014)

If only you were closer! We could use a good LGD for our future goats, but I think Florida is a bit too far.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

What part of IL. do you live? I live in Northeast In.. I'm looking at driving distance because of bad back keeps me from driving long distance. How much do you want for her? My zip code is 46710. I have 4 goats that is why I'm asking so much.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I live about 30 miles south of the quad cities. It takes me about 3 hours to get to chicago area. 
She is still available free to good home.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's a better picture of her


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I really, really wish we were closer! I am looking hard for a lgd right now. I've never had an animal transported. Anybody know anything about that?


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

How far are you from the Bloomington IL area?


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Very Interested. We are off the road about 400ft and live on 10 acres. Have goats, chickens and pigs. She would be with the goats probably. We couldn't let her roam the whole thing could we?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I would start out with keeping her with the goats. She is used to being with sheep and goats and gets along well with them. She has seen a few pigs, but isn't with them. I am not sure how she would do with chickens.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I think Bloomington is about two hours from me. I'm an hour and a half from Peoria.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, that is further from us than I was hoping. Thanks!


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

wendle I left a message on your message board.


----------

